# Overclocking on a P6X58D-E



## Jpec07 (Oct 26, 2009)

Hey all,

For once I'm actually making a thread on these forums for my own machine, because it's a beast and I want to start getting into overclocking it (such that I'll be able to face the last boss on Crysis without any lag or dropped frames whatsoever in full settings). About a week ago, I started experimenting with it, and have been able to stably bring my CPU up to 3.3Ghz baseline frequency (not sure how or if it affects Intel's TurboBoost). This was done by raising the base clock frequency from 133Mhz to 150Mhz. 

Now I am aware that Asus tends to make their boards relatively easy to overclock, and given the settings in the BIOS menu (and how extensive they are), I believe it. My setup, as mirrored in my signature, is:



> CPU: Intel Core i7 940
> Mobo: Asus P6X58D-E
> RAM: 6GB DDR3 OCZ Platinum (OCZ3P1600LV6GK)
> GPU: Sapphire Radeon HD 4870 (100259-1GL)
> ...


I guess the main reason why I'm making this thread is because I've never overclocked a system before, and I was wondering what other things I should try with my current setup before buying more/better hardware (strongly considering getting liquid cooling for my GPU, and even getting a second 4870 to Crossfire with). The other question I have is how I would go about overclocking the system? I already know I can raise the BCLK Frequency to up to 500 in the BIOS (though wouldn't dream of going that high without cranking the AC in the middle of winter and some kind of super-advanced cooling system that probably doesn't exist yet), but I was wondering what other hardware tweaks I can do to make the machine run even quicker than it already does.

I was also wondering if there's any benefit to raising the Base Clock Frequency to a higher level and lowering the multiplier, as well as how I can get into OCing the GPU.

Any feedback would be greatly appreciated. ^_^


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Baiscally you do it the way you are doing it. You raise the FSB or frequency in your case a little at a time save and reboot. If you get into windows do it again.

When you cant get into windows you then raise the vcore to the next level and try again if no success raise again.

Set the ram to what the manufacturer states for the voltage and never let the ram speed go above its rated speed. yours is 1600 so dont let it go past 1600.

I never tamper with the multiplier all though some people do.

Set the PCIe frequency to 100

Enter first ram timmings manually for example 5-5-5-15 or whatever yours are.

Knock turbo boost off.

Switch off intel speedstep and c1e if you have them untill your system is stable. you can re enable them later if you want.

With the H50 cooler you should be able to get to a decent speed without any bother at all.

you dont want to be going anywhere near 80 degrees c as your max temp.

when you get to an overclock your happy with you need to stress test with prime 95 for 7+ hours.


----------

